
WTF is a CTO? - acangiano
https://medium.com/@mattetti/wtf-is-a-cto-24b9ad4d6e50#.51kwiognx
======
k__
Probably depends on the company.

In most companies I worked for the CTO was the vision person. Since they all
were technology companies and the tech was the product. The CEO always was the
sales guy who knew how to talk to business people.

I also worked in companies whithout a CTO. Where the CEO was secretly also CTO
and the person I would dub CEO normally was the CFO. Sometimes because of ego
reasons sometimes because the business guy was good in bookkeeping but not so
good in business development.

